# ? for A6 owners



## mattella (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a little advice from A6 veterans. I am looking to purchase a new boat that weighs 2800lbs w/trailer. I currently have a 2008 passat and don't feel comfortable pulling this size boat with the 2.0 engine. I wondering if the A6 would have a problem or would this be a no brainer, I believe the A6 can pull somewhere around 3500lbs. Any and all comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: ? for A6 owners (mattella)*

Toureg.....Q7....Don't even think of towing a boat behind a A6.


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: ? for A6 owners (mattella)*

I have a 1.25'' hitch mounted on my 2005 A6 3.2 , but I have NEVER tried to tow anything. I use it for carrying my bike/ski rack. The hitch mounted rack works great.
I would call an AUDI dealer and ask what is the hitch tongue weight limit on A6? 
If your boat trailer has it's own brakes, and the tongue weight is within specification - then you can try to tow it. (the engine has enough power).
But - then I would recommend a Q5 or Q7 for more serious towing. I have a 2002 Chevy Duramax Crew Cab to tow my boat.








Later.


----------

